# Hello From Worcester County!



## stevewatr (Dec 5, 2015)

Been a member of the website for a while, but just stumbled upon this thread for the first time. Judging from the lack of posts, I'm guessing I'm not the only one who did not know it existed. So I figure I'd post a quick note in case anyone in my neck of the woods comes along.

I have been acquiring machinery, tooling, and tools for a couple years now for my basement workshop. My intent was not to be a tool dealer, but as many tool hoarders know, at some point you sort of either become a part time tool dealer/trader, or you become bogged down with lots of multiple items you'll never use.

I'm also a part time "Youtuber" (stevewatr), inspired by the much better offerings by experienced guys like Keith Fenner, Tom Lipton, Keith Rucker, and others, I have a channel that features videos of several ongoing projects, occasional repairs, and videos of items I've bought here and there. 

Oh, so getting back to the point I started to make about having extra tools. I live in southern Worcester county near the Connecticut state line, so if you have items you're looking for, and have extras to trade, drop me a note. Can't think of what I'm on the hunt for at the moment, but that doesn't mean I'm not looking.

Of course, there are always those items we don't really need, but still pine for, like the precision levels that we may use once (or never), and then it'll sit in a drawer for years. I have a few, and yet still wouldn't mind scoring a Starrett 199! I also have too many Kennedy top boxes, but would still like one more 11 drawer..........it's a sickness, I know. 

Well, that's enough rambling on for now.

Steve W.


----------

